# Pentel



## Tom Smart (Jan 7, 2017)

Making a Pentel pencil is a project that's been lingering on the bench for quite awhile. Found the time to sort it out today. It took me 4 tries to get one together. Piece of spalted maple from the scrap pile.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Ray D (Jan 7, 2017)

Ya gotta love spalted wood...very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2017)

I love it...nicely done sir!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 7, 2017)

Very Very Nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 7, 2017)

Very nice piece of wood and a nice pencil made. I have made several single tube pencils, using the slimline pencil kit with just a single longer piece of slimline tube. Works great and leaves off the center band.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 7, 2017)

Well done Tom -- I don't remember if I messed up 2 or 3 when I first tried making these, but I do remember cutting the outside profile just too narrow at the point where the step drill gets wider ... more than once ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 8, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Well done Tom -- I don't remember if I messed up 2 or 3 when I first tried making these, but I do remember cutting the outside profile just too narrow at the point where the step drill gets wider ... more than once ...



Thought I had it licked on the first try, Duncan. Had it shaped and partially sanded. Took it off the lathe to dry fit it and decided the nib end needed some more attention. Remounted it and quickly sanded clear through at the step.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 8, 2017)

Great looking timber.
Is the pencil mechanism tip supposed to extend that far out the nib?
I would be afraid it would easily get bent.

Les


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 8, 2017)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking timber.
> Is the pencil mechanism tip supposed to extend that far out the nib?
> I would be afraid it would easily get bent.
> 
> Les



Yeah, Les, it does. That's just the way Pentel's are made.


----------

